# What's the best rom for my sg4



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys I just wanted to know what rom is the most stable rom out for T mobile with theme chooser

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm really liking hyperdrive. It's a TW based rom. Opinions will vary though. Best way is just try Em till you find one you like

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Clean ROM...if you want a stock feel but with all the crap gone and has all the performance tweaks you need it is the way to go. Sac's ROM is very good as well. IMO Hyperdrive has way too much crap on it.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Clean rom is nice with lots of support.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Matt929RR (Jul 2, 2013)

Loving Hyperdrive Release 6.

Sent from my Beastly Hyperdriven S4 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tyler73 (Mar 28, 2013)

Another vote for Hyperdrive. Completely stable. Install is a bit much with the options available.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

@ Tyler is that even for the T-Mobile S4

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Im really liking PAC ROM. its the best of para android, aokp and cm 10.2. I was sticking with TW roms until I found this one.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

What about wifi-calling? Do any of the aforementioned ROMs have it?


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Try out infamous alpha8.6

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Matt929RR (Jul 2, 2013)

Latest Hyperdrive with 3Minit installed.

Sent from my Beastly Hyperdriven S4


----------

